# Moss Site



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That is a good find, Cindy! It has almost persuaded me to try some moss in my nano. I'm still reluctant because of algae issues, but it's tempting.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I have had that in my favorites for a while now!  

Mike


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Momotaro said:


> I have had that in my favorites for a while now!
> 
> Mike


Same.

This sight is run by Dr. Tan Biento I believe who is the Bryologist in Singapore where I sent my moss to get IDed some of the best info for moss commonly in the hobby here. Also check out killies.com

- Andrew


----------

